

Show HN: Jobs for software developers delivered to your inbox - wnm
http://www.coderjobs.net/

======
danbucholtz
I've already got jobs for software developers delivered to my inbox from the
copious amount of recruiters emailing me... So incredibly annoying! I swear,
they just spam every potential candidate for every job. The WORST!

~~~
increment_i
One day you may reflect on this and realize this was a good problem to have.

~~~
gravity13
Yeah, like when artificial intelligences enslave us all.

------
steven777400
I like the simplicity.

A few thoughts:

1\. Radius. My location is Olympia, WA (about an 60-90 minutes south of
Seattle). Does that include Seattle jobs? It seems like that should be on a
person-by-person basis. Some people here do commute into Seattle. For me,
though, Seattle jobs would just be noise.

2\. Maybe another set of checkboxes for common technology stacks?

3\. I didn't receive a confirmation or verification email to confirm my
signup. (Maybe it hasn't come yet)

Thanks, for those of us outside the big metro areas, this could be helpful.

------
philbarr
like the idea, although it is pretty much covered by many other job sites as
they have this feature already.

Where are you sourcing the jobs from? This would be perfect if it aggregated
jobs from all the other job sites. Searching for remote jobs (which I am
interested in) in particular is a pain - and is actually why I signed up once
I saw that was an option...

~~~
wnm
yes, right now it is aggregated from job boards that i think are of high
quality (github, stackoverflow, angellist, etc). but honestly, if you are
living outside of tech hubs like SF, New York, Berlin etc, google is still
your best bet to find jobs.

its a chicken and egg problem. i was recently looking for a job myself, in a
small-ish city (200k people) in germany... and the job boards mentioned above
were all completely useless. small companies in small cities don't post jobs
in those job boards. its not worth it for them. posting a job at stackoverflow
is something like 600 dollars.

i dont have an definite answer yet, all i know is, there must be a better way
for finding jobs then google... right now i think i can offer this service, by
just manually filling the system with high quality jobs matching all of my
users critereas... someday i think this can be automated...

~~~
eik3_de
it would be great if the site had an about/imprint to know who's behind it

------
sharmanaetor
I filled up the form. Here is what I see:
[http://imgur.com/0B2dfRo](http://imgur.com/0B2dfRo)

~~~
wnm
sorry, i got HN'd... i spun up another dyno at heroku to handle the traffic.
please try again...

~~~
sharmanaetor
Nope...still the same result

------
vonmoltke
What is the search radius on this? Will I only get jobs for the specific
location I enter?

It's a great start, and I hope you can continue to develop it. Being in Dallas
I end up having to actively search out opportunities when I am looking,
because the recruiters rarely come to me.

~~~
gee_totes
What sites are you searching? I built a web scraper to help automate my job
search in NOLA

[http://nolatechjobs.leesome.com/](http://nolatechjobs.leesome.com/)

I'd be happy to share the code with you and you could switch out the sites I'm
scraping with the ones you look at. The whole thing runs on a cronjob that
just re-generates the HTML every hour.

~~~
vonmoltke
Right now when I look I usually use Indeed and StackOverflow. I gave up on the
big boys (Monster, CareerBuilder, Dice) because the sites are so polluted by
recruiters and the filtering tools are so poor.

I'd love to try your scraper. I've thought about doing something like that
before, particularly since I have started doing lots of web scraping for work
and I am much more comfortable with it. Do you have any issues with sites that
actively or passively discourage scrapers?

~~~
gee_totes
Nope, haven't run into any issues. I scrape Craigslist from RSS and the others
from the HTML. I only hit the sites once an hour, and leave a unique browser
string so they can filter me out of their analytics.

My e-mail is in my profile and I'll be happy to send over the code.

------
wnm
so this is more or less an mvp to see if people find value in the idea. the
idea grew out of my own frustration of how much job boards suck. if you are
not living in SF finding a job as a software developer is far from a solved
problem...

~~~
Bahamut
It isn't as hard in all areas - while I was in DC, I was getting ~3 emails a
day from recruiters. I was able to score in person interviews in hours, even
unsolicited at meetups.

Granted, in smaller places, getting a job in software engineering can be
challenging, but it isn't too bad in many metropolitan locales, assuming you
do the standard things software engineers should do to improve.

~~~
quaffapint
What do you mean by "assuming you do the standard things software engineers
should do to improve"?

~~~
Bahamut
Always strive to improve yourself, learn new tech, set the example, etc.
things any person should be doing with their career.

------
iclems
Would be much better if you could add multiple locations, but +1 for the
concept ;-)

------
ludite313
Awesome... Have you thought about adding salary information to the site as
well?

~~~
wnm
great idea. I will add it to the roadmap. Also on the roadmap are other
filters, like filter for specific technologies (PHP, Rails, Backbone, e.g)

------
aosmith
If you could figure out how to keep those pesky recruiters out of my inbox,
now there's a product!

------
ddorian43
Keyword filtering!

Also: don't fail the form if I don't enter a location.

------
uptownben
I'd like to signup but still errors out after submitting the form.

~~~
itake
You have to put a location apparently.

~~~
wnm
no you shouldn't have too... the database seems to be the bootleneck. on my
plan heroku limits concurrent connections to 20. just try to sign up
again...again, sorry about that, i didn't carefully plan to be on the
frontpage

------
timjahn
Where are you sourcing the jobs/gigs from?

~~~
wnm
github, angel.co, stackoverflow right now. and manually based on interest...

~~~
mattt416
can you add [https://www.wfh.io](https://www.wfh.io) to your list? :)

~~~
wnm
sure, all links in this thread will be noted... any other links that haven't
been mentioned yet?

------
larssorenson
No love for Security? :(

------
taco_emoji
What happens if you check both "Remote only" and "include remote"?

~~~
wnm
my bad. that shouldn't be possible. check remote only, if you are just
interested in jobs that allow remote work. check include remote if you are
interested in both remote jobs and also jobs at your location. check none if
you are only interested in jobs at your location. sorry about that...

~~~
eik3_de
sounds like three radios: remote, remote or office, office

~~~
conorgdaly
or 2 checkboxes

remote, office

------
zura
Consider RSS.

